# 2014 Cruze LTZ RS package... black or white ??



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

I have one of each, lol. I think if you can keep it clean, IMO black looks better. But a white car with dark tinted windows looks very sharp as well.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Black is always dirty. But when it's clean, it's beautiful. Also very hot in the summer.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I went to the "dark side" from a silver car. I've found myself at the car wash much more. With that being said, black just looks fantastic when it's clean. IMHO, white is a fad color right now, but black will always be a staple. At the end of the day though, it's your choice.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Black or White?*

*
CONGRATULATIONS! on choosing one fine automobile.*
Either color will be a good looker that you'll be proud to own, drive and be seen in, but, as other esteemed CruzeTALK members have already commented, black is the more demanding color to keep looking its' very best. My personal preference, especially if I lived in a Sunbelt state, the desert Southwest or California, would be white.


----------



## warplane95 (May 29, 2013)

Black granit is fantastic... White is... Very hard to clean


----------



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

Picking a car colour is very difficult. I went into the dealer thinking only of black as an option I thought about white after I saw it with RS package. I then test drove a cyber gray metallic. It was the only standard one on the lot. After driving it and feeling the car out I started looking at it and loved the colour. That's what I got a cyber gray RS. Since buying it I have seen 1 other cyber gray RS in my travels and I live in Toronto so, I see a lot of cars. 
After saying all of that my advice would be to go and look at them in person. Get in them out of them. You may just find what ones feels right!


----------



## Leprechaun93 (Apr 7, 2014)

Black is an amazing color when its clean, but it's very tough to keep clean.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I agree that when the BGM LTZ is clean, WOW, look out! However black is so hard to keep clean and shows every paint imperfection when its in the sun and more so after its clean. 

My personal favorite is the white LTZ RS. My concern with the summit white now is that it seems like everyone has that color, especially around where I live and when trying to wax it or put a sealant on it, its likely really hard to see the product you put on so you might miss a lot of spots when you go to buff it to a shine! Nothing catches your eye on the road like a nice clean white car though, except maybe red, lol!


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

I might be biased but I love my black granite! It is hard to keep clean but I wouldn't change it.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## elykoj (Nov 1, 2013)

They dropped off a crystal red tintcoat for me to drive and i think im liking the color... i thought i decided on white, but all my coworkers think this color is really nice. So I am not sure now...lol


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Black cars require I higher skill of detailing then white cars. I went with red tintcoat and I really like it, usually I have black cars.


----------



## elykoj (Nov 1, 2013)

YOU HAVE A PICTURE? i would need to tint windows and get the black interior for sure...this one they left me has a beige interior


hificruzer226 said:


> Black cars require I higher skill of detailing then white cars. I went with red tintcoat and I really like it, usually I have black cars.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

elykoj said:


> They dropped off a crystal red tintcoat for me to drive and i think im liking the color... i thought i decided on white, but all my coworkers think this color is really nice. So I am not sure now...lol


The Cruze looks pretty classy in crystal red.


----------



## Silver13LTZRS (Nov 15, 2013)

Another vote for white with dark tint


----------



## JerryCanada (Feb 6, 2014)

This might help, 

Like said before, black is hard to keep clean but when it is... woah!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I have a Summit White 1Lt RS package Cruze and I love it, I had a white car before and I knew after I sold it I would buy another. In the end all that matters is what will make you smile when you walk out to see your car lol.


----------



## Joegonzales22 (Oct 26, 2013)

I really love Summit White. I ended up with Atlantis blue somehow though...






Good luck and let your Cruze choose you!


----------



## MassCruzeLTZ (Mar 30, 2014)

I am biased. Loving this black on white car!!!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Anyone else wondering why Matt has Ice Blue Metallic and not Black Granite? If anyone qualifies to own a black car, it's him.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

For the Cruze I would get a black.

White looks better on a luxury car. Black makes a car look more luxurious, which the Cruze needs for presence:


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

once you go black you never go back hahaha

In my opinion the white the way to go! I have the blue ray metallic very hard to keep clean washing it about twice a week.

White look very sharp with tinted windows. Also if you get white black out the bow ties. That will make you ride look very sharp for very very cheap!

Enjoy which ever cruze you get!


----------



## elykoj (Nov 1, 2013)

**** YOU LOL.. that does look nice, but i just had them order me the Crystal Red Tint metallic.. [QUOTED=MassCruzeLTZ;944617]
View attachment 72513
I am biased. Loving this black on white car!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

I have the black granite metallic with black leather (LTZ). It's a second job for sure.


----------



## elykoj (Nov 1, 2013)

they found 2 out of state red with black interior. if its too much of a hassle to get it here I told them I am fine with white as well... i work for a dealership group and we have a Chevy franchise.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

I've had 2 black cars. The happiest days was the first day I had it and when I sold it.

No doubt, black looks great when clean. However unless you're truly committed to the upkeep and maintenance. You may want to consider another color. Black shows ever defect. Swirl marks, parking lot dings, stone chips, pollen, bugs, bird sh!t, dust and dirt.

You even need to take care in how you wash it. Otherwise, you're going to end up with a swirly milky appearing mess of a car.


----------



## silver2kws6 (Jul 6, 2013)

White shows dirt and crap from the road as well as a black car does. I think u said you went red. Nice choice and wouldve been mine if the white one i bought wasnt such a good deal. Hes a black vs white comparison just to give you a taste. Black is only nice if you have a garage. If it sits outside pick any other color !!!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Go white bro..


This extraordinary insight brought to you from the confines of my iPhone..


----------



## Thatcruzethough (Apr 9, 2014)

My problem currently I'm into black everything , live on a dirt road . Final decision needs to be made tomorrow 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Nicholi (Feb 25, 2014)

My very first car was black, like most said. super hard to keep clean. I have a White 2013 LTZ. not to many white in my area from what I have seen! Go White! Throw Tint on the windows and you are looking SHARP!


----------



## elykoj (Nov 1, 2013)

where do i get the black inlays for the Chevy bowties from?


----------



## 555hp (Mar 21, 2014)

Black if you want the best looking car (we have the 2014 LTZ with RS, sweet), though you should by a DA polisher to go with it (Harbor Freight has a cost effective model). 

White is better if you want low maintenance.

The car is pretty small, so its not as hard to keep this clean (compared to my Suburban). I think the 18 in wheels stand out a bit better on the black and dark colors.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Nicholi said:


> Go White! Throw Tint on the windows and you are looking SHARP!
> View attachment 72689


I agree 100%..




This extraordinary insight brought to you from the confines of my iPhone..


----------



## Joegonzales22 (Oct 26, 2013)

Summit white with a dark tint job: Its like the Cruze just put in a tux>!!! Sharp.


----------



## MassCruzeLTZ (Mar 30, 2014)

elykoj said:


> where do i get the black inlays for the Chevy bowties from?



I used this from Amazon. Worked GREAT and cheap. 

Amazon.com: Auto Wrap Vinyl Sheets (2) - You-Cut your own Black Carbon Fiber Look Decal (Overlays) for Chevy Bowtie Grill Emblem (Badge) - 11" x 4" Vinyls & Instructions Included: Automotive


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

The contrast looks just as nice with alloy wheels, a medium tint job, and a black car.


----------



## GeoHawk (Jan 24, 2014)

Crappy, overexposed, cellphone pic of Black Granite with tinted windows.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Ellie you so sexy <3


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

GeoHawk said:


> Crappy, overexposed, cellphone pic of Black Granite with tinted windows.
> 
> 
> View attachment 72705


Which is probably still better than most people's photography skills!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Ellie you so sexy <3


Go get a garage, -J.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> Go get a garage, -J.


Brb taking 20 pictures from same angle of my car in a garage.

I will post weekly updates of the same thing, in a new thread each time.

Snarf snarf.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Brb taking 20 pictures from same angle of my car in a garage.
> 
> I will post weekly updates of the same thing, in a new thread each time.
> 
> Snarf snarf.


Make sure to caress her figure with some microfiber first.


----------



## elykoj (Nov 1, 2013)

I ended up going with the Tinted red.... i pick up on saturday...


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

RED LTZ RS right? Congrats!


----------



## elykoj (Nov 1, 2013)

Yes, THE darker tinted red, almost maroon..


merc6 said:


> red ltz rs right? Congrats!


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

elykoj said:


> Yes, THE darker tinted red, almost maroon..


My dad has an LT2 RS in that color, he gets a lot of compliments on the color!


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Congrats on the new LTZ. That red is a great color. I was looking at getting a white CTD but decided on the black granite. White just reminded of a rental car.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Congrats! Post pics and be ready for speeding tickets with that color, lol!


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

White cars show hardly any swirle marks and are amazing nice when clean if your like me I liked the white as it had a very clean sharp look , the black also looks very nice I have a guy who lives near me who has a brand new black cruze and I have a brand new white cruze and we always eye each other's cars up I think his one look great and I'm sure he thinks the same of mine , but I think after 2 years the black will show a lot of marks in the paint unless you want to get it professional to polish the car , and the MAJOR factor is how hot is it where you live if it's hot get white don't be a dumbass and buy a black car in a hot climate you won't do you or the car any favors , touch a black car in direct sunlight and do the same to a white car the white car won't feel hot at all and the black car will probably burn your hand , just my bit of advice both look nice tho


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

Just read and noticed you got the red one nice choice pal enjoy


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

I would go for a Metalic color, way easy to keep nice lookin.

My father's Cruze is white and mine is Silver, dont need to say who's car looks cleaner all the time.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Got any pics of your new red cruze yet?


----------



## elykoj (Nov 1, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> Got any pics of your new red cruze yet?


Getting windows tinted wednesday and looking to black inlay my chevy emblems,, anyone suggest a place to get those???


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Looks great, congrats!


----------



## HarryMTorres (Mar 31, 2014)

Can't wait to get mine tinted...I didnt really pick a color...just happened to like the first one I test drive, lol.[QUOCTE=elykoj;959809]
View attachment 73513


Getting windows tinted wednesday and looking to black inlay my chevy emblems,, anyone suggest a place to get those???[/QUOTE]


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Congrats! Nice looking cruze! You should start a new thread on your purchase and upload more pics! Where do you live so that someone can give you suggestions on where to get your window tint done?


----------



## elykoj (Nov 1, 2013)

i'm in Cleveland Ohio, i get mine done at a local Ziebart shop. we get discounts through our dealership and they do really nice work with lifetime warranty..


Starks8 said:


> Congrats! Nice looking cruze! You should start a new thread on your purchase and upload more pics! Where do you live so that someone can give you suggestions on where to get your window tint done?


----------



## alpine 1972 (Oct 9, 2013)

i have a 2014 rs black granite.Very hard to keep clean but looks great all shined up!


----------



## mattjt21 (Jul 12, 2013)

I did notice, my black car COOKS. It will be 70 out and we have to have the A/C running in the summer.


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

alpine 1972 said:


> i have a 2014 rs black granite.Very hard to keep clean but looks great all shined up!
> View attachment 75370


I agree! This is my first black car and it kills me that I cant keep it looking beautiful all the time. But it's hard to beat a clean black car!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

